# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Sydney's Workbook

## Sydney

Hi. I'm Sydney.
I wanted to be a part of this class mainly because I wanted to increase my awareness, among other things.
So, this is my workbook. I will share experiences and other things here. Yep yep.

Edit: Aw dang. Just realized I didn't put 'yoga' in the title of the workbook.

----------


## Sydney

So, I read Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World; Level 1 of Lesson #1; and I tried it. I have to say, after the first attempt, I felt significantly more aware of my surroundings. I will do this randomly during the day tomorrow as well as tonight if I wake up randomly.

----------


## Sydney

Meditating seemed to raise my awareness just enough for me to have a lucid last night.  ::D:  Either that or my DEILD mantras.. but it was a DILD, so I guess it was my awareness.

I'm going to keep up Level 1 and switch to Level 2 tomorrow.

----------


## Sensei

Hey! Sivason isn't posting much right now, but he will definitely look at it later. It would probably be good to post specific things about what happened during each experience so that he can help you with that if there is anything you are struggling with. And of course any questions you have he will get to as well.  :smiley:  it is always interesting reading people's experiences is paying more attention to their lives than most anyone does. I would recommend checking out other people's workbooks and seeing what their experiences were like. Might be good insight into different things. Have fun with it!

----------


## Sydney

> Hey! Sivason isn't posting much right now, but he will definitely look at it later. It would probably be good to post specific things about what happened during each experience so that he can help you with that if there is anything you are struggling with. And of course any questions you have he will get to as well.  it is always interesting reading people's experiences is paying more attention to their lives than most anyone does. I would recommend checking out other people's workbooks and seeing what their experiences were like. Might be good insight into different things. Have fun with it!



Thanks BrandonBoss.  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

Hi Sydney! Thanks for starting a workbook. Brandonboss is right, you can learn tons from other students workbooks. Remember, this is a class that should change the way you experience life. It is knowledge you should incorperate over say a year to 5 years time. Have fun, after a few years, give or take, you will have trained your brain,,, and then amazing things await.

I will help however I can, but it may be many days before i respond. Sorry about that.

----------

